# Cat in Season??



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My new kitten is yet to be spayed but she is booked in for 22nd of December..

And I think she might be in season...

She keeps yowling and meowing and trying to get out

And when you pat her she waves her butt in my face like, I want to be bred kind of thing..

Then she goes silly and rubs her head on everything and rolls over alot...

Do you think she wants to be bred? If so I will have to make sure everyone closes the doors because I had a scare yesturday she got outside for a few minutes.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

she is definetly in heat
cats are little "tarts" when they are in season
my daughters cat used to rub her butt in my other daughters jack russle's face


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ..........she is in season....if she gets out.....she will be bred by the first male cat she see's.....her goal now is to be bred ...so any opportunity she gets......... she will dart past you and through the door ...so be very careful...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

yeppers - definately in season - keep her locked up tight!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I totally agree.........she will be sneaky...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok thankyou

We really dont want her bred as she has obviously been bred and had kittens before when she was even younger
Don't want to put her through it again

Though it would be interesting to see what her kittens would look like!! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome ..  .good luck...it will be a chore to keep her in right now...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Interesting as it may seem to see new kitties....don't have her bred. It takes just 2 months for a cat to carry and deliver..then they can be bred again, right away....the best thing you could do for her to ensure a long happy life is to have her spayed...healthier for her too :hug: 

My female kitty is Sassy...I got her the year I graduated High School and had her spayed when she was 6 months old, she never experience a heat and I certainly didn't want to add to the over population, Sassy is the oldest pet I have...she is 4 months shy of 17 years old, I truly don't think she would be with me now had I not chosen to have her spayed....she may only have 2 canine teeth and 3 molars but she's still as active as a kitten. With a good decision, your girl could very well be with you for many years. :hug:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

yes we are not breeding her ever i just think the colours would be interesting.. If you havent seen them look at my post "rescue kitten"

And im sure her life has already been shortened because of her time in the wild, having kittens when she was young etc

but i will love her till the end <3


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sure you will....she has a good buddy in you! When I have a minute I'll post a pic of my gal...talk about odd color! She's a gray calico.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

haha mine is about 5 dfferent colours and patterns smooshed together :slapfloor:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We don't have that problem anymore since all of our cats and dogs are fixed and they are all outside/barn cats.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Be aware that now that your kitty is cycling, she will pretty much continually cycle; even when she doesn't exhibit the extreme 'symptoms' cats cycle until they are bred, sometimes for months at a time. :wink: So keep her away from any doors between now and her spay, otherwise you may have kitties!


----------

